

Show HN: Radium – style react components with JS - colinmegill
http://projects.formidablelabs.com/radium/

======
gb_
Really nice work making this concept into a usable library. I look forward to
hearing more at the next SeattleJS meetup.

The thing that's stopped me from exploring this concept is how much extra code
must end up on the page with inline styles.

With css I can reuse the same styles over and over with only the class name as
the repeating element. With inline styles you could have many rules repeating
(say a long list or table).

Have you found this to be a problem for performance?

~~~
alexlande
We haven't had any performance issues yet. With client-side rendering, those
repeating styles aren't being sent over the wire, so you're fine.

For server-side rendering there are two factors at play which have kept this
from being an issue:

1\. You're only getting the styles necessary to render the current page, which
will often be smaller than an a global app CSS file.

2\. Repeating styles (as in a long table) are repetitious and compress well
with gzip.

Someone at Formidable has been doing some extensive research into this and
should have a blog post out soon with more details.

------
jessep
This is exciting. I'd been hoping to see something like this come around, so
thanks a bunch!

